# Overfeeding (treats)?



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

I recently changed my pup's food to Dr. Tim's Kinesis, and even though I had to do the switch cold turkey she didn't have diarrhea. In fact, she had probably the best poop since I got her! At the beginning I went with the feeding guidelines plus 25% since she's still a puppy, but she was really hungry so I increased the amount to 3.5 cups and later to 4. I also gave her about a handful of Dingo Training Treats each day. 

In the process of increasing the portions, however, I realized that her stool got pretty soft and pudding-like, and I guess I give her too much, but she weighs 52 lbs at almost 6 months and like I said, she's hungry if I feed her less. She stopped eating her old food when she was full, but she always finishes her meals now. 

My other guess is that I feed her too many treats. I used Dingo Training Treats and I have a feeling that they could be the culprit. It seems like she drinks more after receiving the treats as well. 

So, I will feed her 4 cups of Dr. Tim's today, leave out the treats and see what happens. If her poop's solid again tomorrow, I might reduce the kibble to 3.5 and use Red Barn Food Rolls for treats. In the meantime, if anybody has a suggestion, advise or opinion about the Dingo Treats, please share!


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

I forgot to mention that she threw up bile this morning, I suppose because her stomach was empty, and then pooped pudding-like stool all over the yard. She hasn't pooped since. Also, she's rather skinny, that is I can feel and see her ribs.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not a nutritionist or vet and I'm not familiar with those brands...but it really seems like thats too much food and too many treats for a puppy of that size.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Definitely seems like way too much food. If she's on a kibble, consider using a large portion of her kibble along with something higher value like the dingo treats. It mixes up the treats and gives you more to reward with without actually increasing the amount of food she gets. If she doesn't work, she doesn't eat. They always come around.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If I'm using a lot of training treats I'll cut back on my puppy's meals a bit. Or, I'll use their kibble as training treats or mix kibble with other stuff for use as treats. Also, the treats should be very tiny, the size of a small pea or less. I had to look up those treats, and it looks like they could be broken down into smaller pieces. But the ingredients aren't that great either: 



> Ingredients: Beef, Chicken, Soy Grits, Beef Liver, Sugar, Propylene Glycol, Dextrose, Salt, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, Natural Smoke Flavor, Potassium Sorbate (a preservative), Oil of Garlic, Natural Flavorings, Sodium Nitrite (a preservative).


The Red Barn rolls would probably be better, and you can cut the pieces any size you like.


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Many thanks to you both for your input! I thought I gave her too much, but if I don't she eats dirt in the backyard. I assumed she must be really hungry...



Pax8 said:


> ...consider using a large portion of her kibble along with something higher value like the dingo treats.


I do that, too, and it works pretty well. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> If I'm using a lot of training treats I'll cut back on my puppy's meals a bit. Or, I'll use their kibble as training treats or mix kibble with other stuff for use as treats. Also, the treats should be very tiny, the size of a small pea or less. I had to look up those treats, and it looks like they could be broken down into smaller pieces. But the ingredients aren't that great either:
> 
> The Red Barn rolls would probably be better, and you can cut the pieces any size you like.


Yes, I break the treats in little pieces since they're big enough to do so. It took me a little while to get familiar with food and treats and I agree with you, the ingredients really aren't that great. I got the food roll in the mail yesterday and she absolutely loves it! I bet she'll learn to speak English with those treats, LOL. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, after I reduced her portions her poop was more solid, but now I'm down to 2.5 cups of Kinesis and 2oz of Red Barn, and she still has soft poop. She seems hungry though! I added pumpkin to her meal this morning and I hope this will help! Any ideas?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Feeling hungry doesn't have to mean that you don't feed her enough. Some dogs can eat until they are fat as a barrel. I look at them before I feed them and increase or decrease their food depending on their looks. Puppies need to be kinda skinny.


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah that's true but she never ate too much of her old food. I think she's hungry because she's restless in the house and eating dirt in the backyard. At least training is better... she really wants those treats 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bonzay said:


> Yeah that's true but she never ate too much of her old food. I think she's hungry because she's restless in the house and eating dirt in the backyard. At least training is better... she really wants those treats
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is most likely boredom. You know people eat when they are bored, so do dogs.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds to me like your pup could have worms. Soft poop and hungry. Has she been wormed,


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, I give her Trifexis every month. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

